# how rude!



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2006)

okay, I like the new USA TV show Psyche, about a detective who pretends to be psychic, when he really has unusual powers of observation.  It's cute and clever, with clever scripts.  

BUT!

I'm watching today's show, and it features an SF con.  and the main character is really, really panning it.  The convention goers are characterized as "overweight teenagers with scoliosis and advanced cases of bedwetting."  

But oooh, the sidekick just ripped him a new one about it.  "This is my turf and these are my people."  

We'll see how it pans out.  Check it out if you can!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2006)

and George Takei has a cameo!


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 26, 2006)

Remember, we must have a sense of humor about ourselves. Those type jokes are funnier from the inside than the outside. We know our quirks and the quirks of our peers. We also know which jokes are on the narrow-minded outsiders. Who more thoroughly enjoyed "Galaxy Quest", people who appreceate the Science Fiction/Fantasy world or the bullies that eat the covers off books? Never Give Up, Never Surrender!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2006)

it was funny.  

But Galaxy Quest wasn't.


----------



## Maria8475 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I thought mainly it was just funny.  Gus is a fan, and he's pretty cool as were most of the con goers.  It was just Shawn being Shawn.  

And it guest starred David Nykl too (Zelenka from Stargate: Atlantis).


----------



## Coops (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw it last night.The show makes fun of everything and everyone, reflecting the main character's sense of irreverence and humor.  I was not offended but the attitude is typical of outsiders.  They just don't get it.
Refreshingly, it was Magic Head, (ahh Gus) who got the leads and solved the case.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 27, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Remember, we must have a sense of humor about ourselves. Those type jokes are funnier from the inside than the outside. We know our quirks and the quirks of our peers. We also know which jokes are on the narrow-minded outsiders. Who more thoroughly enjoyed "Galaxy Quest", people who appreceate the Science Fiction/Fantasy world or the bullies that eat the covers off books? Never Give Up, Never Surrender!



That is still said throughout my house. I have a family of nerds. : )


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> it was funny.
> 
> But Galaxy Quest wasn't.


 

^ -
O O
<


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not a big comedy fan, in general, and particularly don't like slapstick parodies.


----------



## Ice Queen (Aug 28, 2006)

This sounds good, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Alia (Aug 28, 2006)

I've watched a few of these shows and it's corny... okay... stupid. I think Monk is better.


----------

